# seawolf park 3/21/17



## Raf73698324 (Jan 5, 2017)

So yest I took the day off to go to court for some traffic citations. I got done quite early so I decided to go on ahead and make a trip to Galveston weather was feeling great had a nice day of relaxation. fished off the pier but no specks were biting no any reds. I was using live shrimp and gulp bait. croakers on the other hand was hitting left and right I caught like 25 of them. just thought I would share my day of relaxation. i'm still new to the fishing life so i'm still learning a lot everyday.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Did you see any gulf trout being caught?


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

what size were the croakers?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

How about hardhead? Are they biting? Just kidding....Any Spanish mack yet?


----------



## Raf73698324 (Jan 5, 2017)

jpayne said:


> Did you see any gulf trout being caught?


no I was the only guy on the pier.


----------



## Raf73698324 (Jan 5, 2017)

Salty_UH said:


> what size were the croakers?


mostly caught 10-12 in sizes


----------



## Raf73698324 (Jan 5, 2017)

BullyARed said:


> How about hardhead? Are they biting? Just kidding....Any Spanish mack yet?


not at seawolf atleast not yest.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Croakers taste good.


----------



## Raf73698324 (Jan 5, 2017)

bjones2571 said:


> Croakers taste good.


they do, i'm making fish soup this weekend out of them.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

Raf73698324 said:


> they do, i'm making fish soup this weekend out of them.


put a pic of your killer fish soup


----------



## Raf73698324 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ethan Hunt said:


> put a pic of your killer fish soup


will do!


----------



## Raf73698324 (Jan 5, 2017)

Forgot to post a couple pictures


















Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Good box of sand trout!!!! They sure are good especially when cooked fresh.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*good catch!*



Raf73698324 said:


> Forgot to post a couple pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the box of "croakers" you caught? I'm missing something... :spineyes:


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

Sand trout do croak but yeah! those are sand trout. Folks catch them 2 or 3 at a time at night there on sabiki rigs or dead shrimp.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

creolefish said:


> Sand trout do croak but yeah! those are sand trout. Folks catch them 2 or 3 at a time at night there on sabiki rigs or dead shrimp.


LOL!!!!


----------



## Raf73698324 (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like some tasty scallops thrown off in there too.


----------

